# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about the Russian alphabet lesson masterrussian.com/blalphabet.shtml

## Unregistered

How do i get the alphabet with the odd characters....like the o with the line through it and the upside down u with a tail on it to find out what a word means?

----------


## rockzmom

> HOW DO I GET THE ALPHABET WITH THE ODD CHARACTERS....LIKE THE O WITH THE LINE THROUGH IT AND THE UPSIDE DOWN U WITH A TAIL ON IT TO FIND OUT WHAT A WORD MEANS?

 You can click on this link Russian Fonts to learn how to install Cyrillic fonts.

----------

